Graph theory suggests Covid-19 might be a ‘small world’ after all - manthideaal
======
ksaj
This sounds interesting, but I think you forgot the link.

~~~
manthideaal
Thanks, here it is: [https://www.zdnet.com/article/graph-theory-suggests-
covid-19...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/graph-theory-suggests-
covid-19-might-be-a-small-world-after-all/)

